# any crew members from the m.v queensgarth



## robs audi (Jan 23, 2008)

im looking for any crew members fro a trip i did in 1975 on the m.v queensgarth from imingham to the states up the great lakes, we paid off in glasgow in late october 1975. thanks rob, catering boy.(Thumb) ps the head cook was named jake, and the second cook was from glasgow, raymond?


----------



## robs audi (Jan 23, 2008)

well must be all retired then?? ill get my coat?


----------

